# Könnt ihr mir in-ear gaming kopfhörer empfehlen ? :D



## Katwu182 (19. November 2018)

*Könnt ihr mir in-ear gaming kopfhörer empfehlen ? *

Suche fürs spielen in-ear kopfhörer kann mich nur nicht entscheiden welche ich mir kaufen soll. 
Habe mir 2 Stück rausgesucht [ RAZER Hammerhead Pro V2 und  HYPERX HyperX Cloud Earbuds ]
Gibt es da noch bessere oder sind das schon die "besten" die man für den preis kaufen kann  ( Bis 100 euro )


----------



## Combi (20. November 2018)

*AW: Könnt ihr mir in-ear gaming kopfhörer empfehlen ? *

also razer..naja..ich habe nur schlechte erfahrungen in sachen qualität gesammelt.
aber muss jeder selber wissen.
schau dir mal die roccat in-ears an,einiges günstiger und sehr gut trotzdem...
oder du schaust direkt nach guten in-ears,die auch für musik top sind.
werfe mal die shure in-ears in den raum.
habe selber die shure se215 und die 315...genialer sound!!!
die feinheiten des klangs (gegnerortung usw),stellst du dann eh über die soka ein...
so hast du aber vom klang her,top in ears...
entweder neu,wenn der preis inzwischen gesunken ist,oder gebraucht in top zustand...


----------



## JackA (20. November 2018)

*AW: Könnt ihr mir in-ear gaming kopfhörer empfehlen ? *

Am besten keine In-Ears von Möchtegern-Klang-Anbietern wie Razer, Roccat und co. kaufen. Außer das du zuviel zahlst, passiert nichts.
Top fürs Gaming dürften die Xiaomi Hybrid Pro HD sein. Die machen auch jeden Shure <150€ nass.


----------



## NatokWa (20. November 2018)

*AW: Könnt ihr mir in-ear gaming kopfhörer empfehlen ? *

Ich werfe mal diese hier in den Raum : High-End In Ear Kopfhoerer **-ED9 Schwarz Professional In-Ear Ohrhoerer Premium  | eBay

Habe selbst einen der Vorgänger davon (ED3), und der Klang ist absolut Sauber bei den Dingern . Ok , sie kommen nicht an sowas wie DT770 Pro dran , aber das schaffen Inears eh nur selten . 
Für den Preis sind sie absolut Top .


----------



## Katwu182 (22. November 2018)

*AW: Könnt ihr mir in-ear gaming kopfhörer empfehlen ? *

Ich bedanke mich für die vorschläge , ich werde mich in den nächsten tagen entscheiden und es hier posten welche ich mir gekauft habe


----------

